# Not exactly offtopic...



## overmind (Sep 28, 2009)

But I was not sure where do add this.

Did you guys saw this today on Slashdot.org?

http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/09/28/127241/FreeBSD-80-vs-Ubuntu-910-Benchmarks

I wonder if they compiled kernel without debug info...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2009)

Thread in progress: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7345


----------

